# iPhone 4 or HTC Desire or Samsung Galaxy S



## Expiry (Jul 26, 2010)

The contract on my iPhone 3 is almost up and I'm looking for a new phone. I know there are issues with the reception on the iPhone 4 AND everyone seems to have an iPhone now, so I fancy a change.

You guys are experts on everything, so if you can offer any insight into any of the above models - or any other that I've missed -  I'd be grateful.


----------



## Domski (Jul 26, 2010)

The contract's coming to the end on the love/hate relationship that I've had with my Nokia 5800 so I've been doing a bit of research as I'm seriously thinking about buying a phone outright and going for a sim only deal.

Quite a few of my friends have jumped on the iPhone 4 bandwagon and most love it in a quite disturbing way. I think a lot of the reported problems are over hyped and in general it's an excellent phone. I won't be getting one though as I don’t think it's as good as the Desire (or possibly the Galaxy) and the cost of buying one outright or on contract is more than I can justify paying.

The HTC Desire which a couple of other friends have got is probably the best of the bunch. It just seems to do everything really well, even better than the iPhone. My only problem with it is the size as it’s a bit of a beastie and won’t exactly sit comfortably in my pocket along with all the other crap I carry on a night out. On the plus side I’ve found some contract deals for around £25 which I could live with although the price to buy outright is still high.

I know little about the Galaxy as I’ve not seen one in the flesh but from the reviews it sounds like another iPhone beater.

I’m also seriously looking at the Sony Ericcson Experia X10 Mini Pro. It’s got some really good reviews and as long as they keep to their part of the deal of updating it from Android 1.6 it looks very tempting. Whilst I like a lot of the extra bells and whistles that come with the more expensive and powerful smartphones I don’t really use half of the features that they have. As long as it’s got email, maps, internet and a music player then I’m a happy bunny. I’ve found it for £200 which with the £70-£80 money I’ll get for recycling my Nokia means I can have a really cheap sim only deal I can get out of at any time and not have to worry about a contract again.

This might interest you:

http://www.techradar.com/news/phone...desire-vs-iphone-4-vs-samsung-galaxy-s-702739

Dom


----------



## yytsunamiyy (Jul 26, 2010)

I have my Sony Ericson W890i for almost 3 years now - it's got everything I need -email, 3G-internet (HSDPA) and through that google maps, a decent MP3-player, bluetooth that allows synching with Outlook, even a half-way decent Camera - all I really need. It doesn't have a fancy touchscreen and the screen is a bit poxy for reading websites, but I got used to that. The only thing I am actually missing is an build-in GPS module. I wont be shopping for another smartphone anytime soon.


----------



## Domski (Jul 26, 2010)

yytsunamiyy said:


> I have my Sony Ericson W890i for almost 3 years now



Another few months and it'll start going up in value again as it reaches antique status 

The only reason I change my phone often is I have a rather bad habit of breaking them. The last one went for a swim with me in a mountain lake and was never quite the same afterwards and many others have been the victim of similar unfortunate accidents.

Dom


----------



## RoryA (Jul 26, 2010)

FWIW, I upgraded from the iPhone 3G to the 4 and I love it. Have not experienced any signal issues and it's so much faster than my old one it's unbelievable. More importantly, from my point of view, the cost of the upgrade was almost entirely offset by the amount I could get as trade-in for my old one (difference was about £20 in the end).
I should add that I generally hate Mac users for their blinkered "Apple can do no wrong" views, but I do still generally believe that Apple's products make a lot of sense for the technorami in my life...


----------



## sulakvea (Jul 26, 2010)

an HTC fan here - so you may not wanna listen to my biased opinion, but i would recommend HTC over iPhone, hands down.

the only bad thing about Evo is it's way too big. an excellent multimedia device, but wont fit in your pocket easily. there are a few other options out there (anything that uses *snaprdagon 1ghz or equvalent*) would technically be in the same "class" as iP4 or Evo (4G capability aside, obviously). includes droid, couple samsungs, etc. the rest is a matter of preference - whether you care about camera, provider, having a slide out qwerty, etc.


----------



## Von Pookie (Jul 26, 2010)

rorya said:


> FWIW, I upgraded from the iPhone 3G to the 4 and I love it. Have not experienced any signal issues and it's so much faster than my old one it's unbelievable.



Ditto that. It actually took me a few days to get used to the speed.

As far as the signal issues are concerned, I haven't had any that are phone-related. I think a lot of it simply comes down to how good your signal is to begin with. Everyone seems to complain about AT&T but we've had no problems with our phones. The only place I've ever been where my 3G turned absolutely useless was down in New Orleans during Mardi Gras this past Feb.

Our service at home has no problems. Of course, we're not in a huge area (ie Chicago, New Orleans, etc), either. We've been having some spotty service at home lately but that's on both my iPhone and my husband's Nexus One, so it's not the phone(s).


----------



## Colin Legg (Jul 26, 2010)

My better half has an HTC which is very cool, but I'm going to get an iPhone 4. I've been (cautiously) holding off until all this signal business has died down...


----------



## sous2817 (Jul 26, 2010)

My wife just got the Motorola Droid X and loves it.  From what I've read in terms of reviews it's on par with the iphone in terms of the actual phone / features.


----------



## RobMatthews (Jul 27, 2010)

HTC Desire here. Love it. But then everyone is going to say that they love their own phone. I had another play around with an iphone the other day, and hated it just as much.  There just seems to be so much more flexibility and speed to Desire. Plus multi-tasking, and expandable memory (up to 32Gb), and replacable battery, std MicroUSB port, etc.


----------



## Domski (Jul 27, 2010)

I find it funny that where once Apple were the darling of the Microsoft hater now things have gone practically full circle.

It's only a matter of time before the French are attacking Apple stores in protest at their attempts at global domination 

Dom


----------



## Expiry (Jul 27, 2010)

It's interesting that those in favour of the HTC say its size is its only downfall. I've just compared one to my iPhone and it's a little longer, a little bit narrower and to be honest, not really that much different.

I have to take with a pinch of salt the couple of comments of "my wife has X and she thinks it's great". Only because when I was talking to my wife about this last night, she said that she wanted a Blackberry. I asked her which one and she said "a black one".

I think I'm swaying towards the HTC. But I'd not considered buying it outright and going for a SIM only deal. I don't want to take a 2 year contract -that's way too long for any phone to survive - so I have to do a bit of maths, now.


----------



## DonkeyOte (Jul 27, 2010)

expiry said:
			
		

> I don't want to take a 2 year contract -that's way too long for any phone to survive



I've had my Motorola Razr for about 7 years I think ... I can accept one call between charges but that's still one more than I normally get 

I've wanted to change my phone for a while but I have little interest in anything other than being able to get email ... there's so much choice thesedays (and I'm sooo out of touch) I honestly don't know where to start.  The prices for the iPhone are way too high for me... I might just go for an old fashioned blackberry.

_I also live in deepest Suffolk which means I can only get coverage at the very end of the garden or in the field opposite (true) - as such the reception debate is an age old problem regardless of handset, network_


----------



## sous2817 (Jul 28, 2010)

Expiry said:


> I have to take with a pinch of salt the couple of comments of "my wife has X and she thinks it's great". Only because when I was talking to my wife about this last night, she said that she wanted a Blackberry. I asked her which one and she said "a black one".



Sorry, should have been clearer.  My wife uses her Droid X for texting, social networking, emailing, light internet surfing, taking pictures, and as a phone. the Droid X meets all of those needs, was intuitive for her to learn, and has a lot of other bells and whistles that she's just starting to get involved in (scanning UPC symbols and getting information on the product is a pretty cool app). 

She likes the large screen (she doesn't care so much about the screen resolution), typing is a lot better than what she's experienced on the IPhone or even a blackberry for that matter (due to the small-ish keyboard on her blackberry).  The 8 megapixel camera works just fine if you take regular pictures on it.  It's not the best for low or high light pictures but for "hey, I need to get a picture of that", the camera works just fine.  Oh yeah, the google maps based GPS is awesome as well (and free).

Buying it outright is a bit expensive, at least here in the US ($599), not sure about pricing outside of the US.


----------



## xld (Jul 28, 2010)

Colin Legg said:


> My better half has an HTC which is very cool, but I'm going to get an iPhone 4. I've been (cautiously) holding off until all this signal business has died down...



Colin, I am so disappointed in you 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FL7yD-0pqZg


----------



## xld (Jul 28, 2010)

DonkeyOte said:


> I've had my Motorola Razr for about 7 years I think ... I can accept one call between charges but that's still one more than I normally get
> 
> I've wanted to change my phone for a while but I have little interest in anything other than being able to get email ... there's so much choice thesedays (and I'm sooo out of touch) I honestly don't know where to start.  The prices for the iPhone are way too high for me... I might just go for an old fashioned blackberry.
> 
> _I also live in deepest Suffolk which means I can only get coverage at the very end of the garden or in the field opposite (true) - as such the reception debate is an age old problem regardless of handset, network_



A man after my own heart. I have a Samsung that my daughter had eons ago, she handed it down to my wife, who handed it down to me. I never turn it on except when I want to, I don't want to be interrupted all day long, I have a living to make (I guess it's different from corporate slaves, they need some stimulation).

I was listening to a radio programme on iPhone 4 launch day, I could not believe that the idiots were paying £500-600 for a bloody phone! 'ere be madness!


----------



## Smitty (Jul 28, 2010)

My boss actually signed us up for i-Phone 4's yesterday.  

I met him at a local mall in San Jose (I hate malls) and we walked by the Apple store - there was no way I was going in there - it was a zoo.  He said that there was a 400 person waiting list for the i-Phone.  So we walked down to the AT&T store and signed up on the spot and they'll be shipped directly to us within a few days.  What a racket.

Frankly I could care less after having had both Treo's and Blackberry's - It's just a **** phone.  Unless it can cook me a steak and bring me a beer it's no more special than any other.


----------



## Darren Bartrup (Jul 29, 2010)

I've got a Samsung Omnia and when I upgrade to a Speaking Tube I'll be seeing how well the Omnia functions as a cricket ball.


----------



## Domski (Jul 29, 2010)

Smitty said:


> Unless it can cook me a steak and bring me a beer it's no more special than any other.



That's been a standard function on most UK mobile's for a few years now. They also walk the dog, talk to the missus when football's on and mow the lawn! 

Dom


----------



## Cindy Ellis (Jul 29, 2010)

I really like my Motorola Droid (not X...got mine before the X came out.) I'm replying to this thread on it right now.  It's my first smartphone...had the last phone 5 years.  I use it to watch the lectures for my online classes, email, GPS, timer, text/chat, helping my dad catalog his books using the barcode scanner and database, camera, video camera, and occasionally as a phone. Lots of great apps, lots of not-so-great apps. Expecting froyo/flash within a month or 2, but not holding my breath 
Don't know what's available outside the US though.


----------



## gingerafro (Aug 2, 2010)

I've got an HTC HD2 and I love it.
I'm not one for the 'Apps' and it does the stuff I need.

Everyone who sees me using it always asks what it is. Never had that with any other phone (this is my 5th smartphone). People love looking at the photos I've taken on its 4.3" screen.


----------



## delaneyjm (Aug 6, 2010)

I got one of the last Nexus One smartphones from Google before they stopped selling them.  Had a BlackBerry for the last 2 and a half years.  I won't ever go back to that platform.  Already on Froyo (as soon as I turned it on, got a notification that Froyo was available) and it's great.


----------



## Smitty (Aug 6, 2010)

My boss and I picked up our new I-Phones yesterday and it hands down beats the crap out of the Blackberry & Treo.  I have to admit that I'm a convert.  Although the AT&T store manager was disappointed when she tried pressing me hard for an opinion and trying to gauge my excitment so I told her: "It's just a **** phone.  If it can't make dinner it ain't that good."


----------



## gingerafro (Aug 6, 2010)

sure, mine can make dinner. a few screentaps and i have the world's takeaways at my command!
surely apple included the ability to call with the iphone?!


----------



## Smitty (Aug 6, 2010)

Unfortunately, where we live the only delivery service is UPS/Fed Ex (unless you consider Round Table Pizza food, which I decidedly do not).


----------



## Domski (Aug 7, 2010)

I've had my Experia X10 Mini Pro for a few days now and absolutely love it. It cost me £180 to buy on pay as you go, £25 to unlock to any network and I'm now on a 30 day rolling sim only contract for £15 month with free internet and more texts and minutes than I could possibly use.

I must be getting old when things like this please me 

Dom


----------



## xld (Aug 7, 2010)

Domski said:


> I've had my Experia X10 Mini Pro for a few days now and absolutely love it. It cost me £180 to buy on pay as you go, £25 to unlock to any network and I'm now on a 30 day rolling sim only contract for £15 month with free internet and more texts and minutes than I could possibly use.



Where did you get it at this price, best I have seen is 250?

Also, who is that contract with, sounds good?


----------



## Domski (Aug 8, 2010)

I got it from here. The price has gone up, it was on a sale promotion last week.

The contract is with T-Mobile who I was already with and just switched to their sim only deal.

Dom


----------

